# Gecko threat display



## AUSGECKO (Mar 12, 2011)

This morning I found that one of my juvie ciliaris had a bad shed last night so when I went to help him he decided he give me his best threat display and even bit and slimed me.
Please post any pics you may have of gecko threat displays.


----------



## Waterrat (Mar 12, 2011)

No more threads from this one.


----------



## AUSGECKO (Mar 12, 2011)

Gee Michael, Is there any need to restrain a gecko like that? I didn't think we had any poisonous species lol


----------



## shortstuff61 (Mar 12, 2011)

Cool photos! No open mouth on these, but a hatchling marmorata wavying tail straight out of the egg.
And clearly the little guy thought I was a cheapskate for only giving him 5 cents!


----------



## Waterrat (Mar 12, 2011)

Geck82 said:


> Gee Michael, Is there any need to restrain a gecko like that? I didn't think we had any poisonous species lol


 
He just happened to be in the wrong place at the wrong time. I did go to church that Sunday.


----------



## Elapidae1 (Mar 12, 2011)

_Nephrurus milii_
View attachment 190338


----------



## AUSGECKO (Mar 12, 2011)

Nice marm shortstuff, they always seem very defensive straight out of the egg.

Awesome pic steve, nice milli too.


----------



## shortstuff61 (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks Geck82, good idea for a thread!
Surely there should be some more photos out there?


----------



## guff_man (Mar 21, 2011)

Got a few quick pictures tonight, was hard to get a good pic when he was really jumpy.


----------



## Smithers (Mar 21, 2011)

A few some more aggressive than others


----------



## richoman_3 (Mar 21, 2011)

hahaha i love the 2nd pic smithers, looks more constipated than angry


----------



## Smithers (Mar 21, 2011)

richoman_3 said:


> hahaha i love the 2nd pic smithers, looks more constipated than angry



LOL Does hey ...


----------



## Sarah (Mar 21, 2011)

some great pics in this thread, one of my katherine ciliaris hatchies looked just like that first pic this afternoon, not sure why as it was feeding time.


----------



## python_dan89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Awesome pics guys love the first two


----------



## Smithers (Mar 21, 2011)

Sarah said:


> some great pics in this thread, one of my katherine ciliaris hatchies looked just like that first pic this afternoon, not sure why as it was feeding time.



Maybe he wanted you to toss the crix into his mouth


----------



## AUSGECKO (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## Smithers (Apr 10, 2011)

Nicely done Chris, kool image


----------



## AUSGECKO (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks Brett


----------



## atothej09 (Apr 10, 2011)

great pics guff_man


----------



## Beloved_Reptiles (Apr 10, 2011)

Angry little Maverick


----------



## Smithers (Apr 11, 2011)

jesswilliams said:


> Angry little Maverick
> View attachment 194763


 
Good one Jess he does look slightly peeved


----------



## Beloved_Reptiles (Apr 11, 2011)

Yes and he freaks me out when he does it. I dropped my phone a few times trying to get this pic cause he jumped at me! Hehe


----------



## thals (Apr 11, 2011)

That ciliaris is adorable, poor lil guy :lol:


----------



## gemrock2hot (Apr 11, 2011)

lol funny as one of my hypo babys is really funny when i put my hand in the cage it comes up and licks my finger a few times and then bites it lol weird ill have to see if i can get a pic of it one day


----------



## bluewater (Apr 11, 2011)

had acouple of my amyae out while cleaning, the boy has attitude!


----------



## gemrock2hot (Apr 11, 2011)

lol id be more scared that his eyes were goin to pop outta his head


----------



## Smithers (May 6, 2011)

View attachment 198869


----------

